# OEM mirror vs gentex 41a with homelink



## cdsgti (Jan 4, 2009)

Alexthefirst; or anyone else who can help.
you got an adapter from overseas. I too am leary of removing the button from the windshield. could you give me the url and how you got them to send you an adapter? I have a 2007 vw GTI.
thanks
cdsgti


----------

